# Eigenes ComboBoxModel



## Gast2 (17. Jan 2008)

Hallo ich wollte mir ein eigenes ComboBoxModel basteln dass mit jetzt aos aussieht


```
public class ComboxModel extends AbstractListModel implements ComboBoxModel{

	private ArrayList<MEDListItem> list;
	private ListItem selectedItem;
	
	
	public MEDComboxModel(ArrayList<ListItem> arrayList)
	{
	list =arrayList;
	}
	
	public MEDComboxModel(Vector<MEDListItem> arrayList)
	{
	list =new ArrayList<ListItem>(arrayList);

	}
	
	public MEDComboxModel(ListItem[] arrayList)
	{
	list=new ArrayList<ListItem>();
	for(int i=0;i<arrayList.length;i++)
	{
		
		list.add((ListItem)arrayList[i]);
	}

	}
	
	public MEDListItem getSelectedItem() {
		
	return selectedItem;
	}

	public void setSelectedItem(MEDListItem item) {
		selectedItem=item;
		
	}

	public void addListDataListener(ListDataListener arg0) {
		
		
	}

	public MEDListItem getElementAt(int row) {
		
		return list.get(row);
	}

	public int getSize() {
		
		return list.size();
	}

	public void removeListDataListener(ListDataListener arg0) {
		
	
	}

	public void setSelectedItem(Object item) {
		selectedItem=(MEDListItem) item;
		
	}



}
```


meine frage ist wie ich den ListDataListener jetzt adde.... 

mfg


----------



## SlaterB (17. Jan 2008)

am besten überschreibst du die entsprechenden Operationen gar nicht, die sind in AbstractListModel alle schon drin,

falls du das nachbauen willst, dann kannst du von dort klauen:


```
/*
 * @(#)AbstractListModel.java	1.34 04/05/05
 *
 * Copyright 2004 Sun Microsystems, Inc. All rights reserved.
 * SUN PROPRIETARY/CONFIDENTIAL. Use is subject to license terms.
 */

package javax.swing;

import javax.swing.event.*;
import java.io.Serializable;
import java.util.EventListener;

/**
 * The abstract definition for the data model that provides
 * a <code>List</code> with its contents.
 * 


 * [b]Warning:[/b]
 * Serialized objects of this class will not be compatible with
 * future Swing releases. The current serialization support is
 * appropriate for short term storage or RMI between applications running
 * the same version of Swing.  As of 1.4, support for long term storage
 * of all JavaBeans<sup><font size="-2">TM</font></sup>
 * has been added to the <code>java.beans</code> package.
 * Please see {@link java.beans.XMLEncoder}.
 *
 * @version 1.34 05/05/04
 * @author Hans Muller
 */
public abstract class AbstractListModel implements ListModel, Serializable
{
    protected EventListenerList listenerList = new EventListenerList();


    /**
     * Adds a listener to the list that's notified each time a change
     * to the data model occurs.
     *
     * @param l the <code>ListDataListener</code> to be added
     */  
    public void addListDataListener(ListDataListener l) {
	listenerList.add(ListDataListener.class, l);
    }


    /**
     * Removes a listener from the list that's notified each time a 
     * change to the data model occurs.
     *
     * @param l the <code>ListDataListener</code> to be removed
     */  
    public void removeListDataListener(ListDataListener l) {
	listenerList.remove(ListDataListener.class, l);
    }


    /**
     * Returns an array of all the list data listeners
     * registered on this <code>AbstractListModel</code>.
     *
     * @return all of this model's <code>ListDataListener</code>s,
     *         or an empty array if no list data listeners
     *         are currently registered
     * 
     * @see #addListDataListener
     * @see #removeListDataListener
     * 
     * @since 1.4
     */
    public ListDataListener[] getListDataListeners() {
        return (ListDataListener[])listenerList.getListeners(
                ListDataListener.class);
    }


    /**
     * <code>AbstractListModel</code> subclasses must call this method
     * [b]after[/b]
     * one or more elements of the list change.  The changed elements
     * are specified by the closed interval index0, index1 -- the endpoints
     * are included.  Note that
     * index0 need not be less than or equal to index1.
     * 
     * @param source the <code>ListModel</code> that changed, typically "this"
     * @param index0 one end of the new interval
     * @param index1 the other end of the new interval
     * @see EventListenerList
     * @see DefaultListModel
     */
    protected void fireContentsChanged(Object source, int index0, int index1)
    {
	Object[] listeners = listenerList.getListenerList();
	ListDataEvent e = null;

	for (int i = listeners.length - 2; i >= 0; i -= 2) {
	    if (listeners[i] == ListDataListener.class) {
		if (e == null) {
		    e = new ListDataEvent(source, ListDataEvent.CONTENTS_CHANGED, index0, index1);
		}
		((ListDataListener)listeners[i+1]).contentsChanged(e);
	    }	       
	}
    }


    /**
     * <code>AbstractListModel</code> subclasses must call this method
     * [b]after[/b]
     * one or more elements are added to the model.  The new elements
     * are specified by a closed interval index0, index1 -- the enpoints
     * are included.  Note that
     * index0 need not be less than or equal to index1.
     * 
     * @param source the <code>ListModel</code> that changed, typically "this"
     * @param index0 one end of the new interval
     * @param index1 the other end of the new interval
     * @see EventListenerList
     * @see DefaultListModel
     */
    protected void fireIntervalAdded(Object source, int index0, int index1)
    {
	Object[] listeners = listenerList.getListenerList();
	ListDataEvent e = null;

	for (int i = listeners.length - 2; i >= 0; i -= 2) {
	    if (listeners[i] == ListDataListener.class) {
		if (e == null) {
		    e = new ListDataEvent(source, ListDataEvent.INTERVAL_ADDED, index0, index1);
		}
		((ListDataListener)listeners[i+1]).intervalAdded(e);
	    }	       
	}
    }


    /**
     * <code>AbstractListModel</code> subclasses must call this method
     * [b]after[/b] one or more elements are removed from the model. 
     * <code>index0</code> and <code>index1</code> are the end points
     * of the interval that's been removed.  Note that <code>index0</code>
     * need not be less than or equal to <code>index1</code>.
     * 
     * @param source the <code>ListModel</code> that changed, typically "this"
     * @param index0 one end of the removed interval,
     *               including <code>index0</code>
     * @param index1 the other end of the removed interval,
     *               including <code>index1</code>
     * @see EventListenerList
     * @see DefaultListModel
     */
    protected void fireIntervalRemoved(Object source, int index0, int index1)
    {
	Object[] listeners = listenerList.getListenerList();
	ListDataEvent e = null;

	for (int i = listeners.length - 2; i >= 0; i -= 2) {
	    if (listeners[i] == ListDataListener.class) {
		if (e == null) {
		    e = new ListDataEvent(source, ListDataEvent.INTERVAL_REMOVED, index0, index1);
		}
		((ListDataListener)listeners[i+1]).intervalRemoved(e);
	    }	       
	}
    }

    /**
     * Returns an array of all the objects currently registered as
     * <code>[i]Foo[/i]Listener</code>s
     * upon this model.
     * <code>[i]Foo[/i]Listener</code>s
     * are registered using the <code>add[i]Foo[/i]Listener</code> method.
     * 


     * You can specify the <code>listenerType</code> argument
     * with a class literal, such as <code>[i]Foo[/i]Listener.class</code>.
     * For example, you can query a list model
     * <code>m</code>
     * for its list data listeners
     * with the following code:
     *
     * <pre>ListDataListener[] ldls = (ListDataListener[])
     *                      (m.getListeners(ListDataListener.class));</pre>
     *
     * If no such listeners exist,
     * this method returns an empty array.
     *
     * @param listenerType  the type of listeners requested;
     *          this parameter should specify an interface
     *          that descends from <code>java.util.EventListener</code>
     * @return an array of all objects registered as
     *          <code>[i]Foo[/i]Listener</code>s
     *          on this model,
     *          or an empty array if no such
     *          listeners have been added
     * @exception ClassCastException if <code>listenerType</code> doesn't
     *          specify a class or interface that implements
     *          <code>java.util.EventListener</code>
     *
     * @see #getListDataListeners
     *
     * @since 1.3
     */
    public <T extends EventListener> T[] getListeners(Class<T> listenerType) {
	return listenerList.getListeners(listenerType); 
    }
}
```


----------



## Gast2 (17. Jan 2008)

ah cool danke... ok wenn ich es nicht brauch überschreib ich es nicht !!! aber gut mal gesehen zu haben wie man es macht...


----------

